# network browsing app

## taskara

anyone know a good network browsing program I can use instead of typing smb mounts ?

I know they are out there but I can't remember the names of any

is there one on the portage already ?

cheers

----------

## tkdack

Try:

```
emerge linneighborhood
```

----------

## niyogi

i believe that both nautilus and konqueror can do this.. type "smb://" in the address field and it should sniff out computers in the network.

-S

----------

## taskara

smb:// failed when I tried it  :Sad: 

and linneighborhood is not in portage, but I'm downloading the source and will compile myself.. see how I go.

I don't mind mounting manually.. but I've used lycoris b4 and it's nice having a gui  :Very Happy: 

----------

## piuw

I do believe linneighborhood is in the portage.  Maybe you made a speling eror.

Extract from http://www.gentoo.org/index-packages.html

'linneighborhood  0.6.4  net-misc'

Just have a look in /usr/portage/net-misc and see.

Greetz,

P

----------

## taskara

yeah it is.. found that out after I downloaded and compiled myself =) it's ok it's all working now!

ta

----------

## gschneider

KDE3 has a network browsing daemon, the "LAN Information Server LISa".

If it is running, it is very comfortable to browse the net, with konqueror.

LISa shows smb, ftp and http access to servers.

----------

## niyogi

 *gschneider wrote:*   

> KDE3 has a network browsing daemon, the "LAN Information Server LISa".
> 
> If it is running, it is very comfortable to browse the net, with konqueror.
> 
> LISa shows smb, ftp and http access to servers.

 

has this improved over 2.2.2?  i remember that this feature was is such lousy shape with no documentation and nobody knew how to use it!

-S

----------

## gschneider

IMHO it is really simple ... you have a wizard in the control panel (Network/LAN Browsing) that configures lisa, then you have to start it as root.

(haven't put in in autorun yet).

Tehn you start konqueror, klick on "Services" in the tree-view and then on "LAN Browser".

----------

## taskara

hey can you post some step by step details on how to get this working ? that woudl be heaps cool =)

----------

## gschneider

that was nearly a step by step explanation  :Smile: 

the wizard is self-explaining and detects everything itself.

then you open a console window, su to root and type "lisa"

then, like i said, start konqueror, klick on "Services" in the tree-view and then on "LAN Browser".

the "services" button is the small one with a star on the left panel.

thats it.

----------

## taskara

yeah sorry about that, I typed that b4 I played with it myself.. it's all running =) and OH dude it's friggin sweet

one thing tho, how do I add it to the default startup level if it's not in /etc/init.d/

rc-update add default lisa for example ?

----------

## garrontmo

xfsamba is also a good smb browser. It is part of XFCE so you need to "emerge xfce" and then you can run "xfsamba".

Garron

----------

## eeknay

hi,

i did do all the things you said...

typed : /etc/init.d/lisa start

*starting lisa     [ok]

well, then i go LanBrowser 

and it tells me:

"The lisa daemon does not appear to be running"

BUT it does....

whats up with that?

----------

## wjr

To get smb shares in Nautilus/Gnome you need to emerge gnome-vfs-extras. Not that obvious I know, but it's a nice way to browse SMB shares.

Good luck,

Will

----------

## eeknay

is there something similar to this for kde?

----------

## wjr

I thought Konqueror (KDE) had smb browsing built in, but maybe LISa adds this as gschneider suggests. If it is built in then browsing to 'smb:' should give you a network neighbourhood like list. That's how nautilus does it anyway.

I'm affraid I don't use KDE, so can't help much. I'll investigate on the box at work  :Wink: 

Good luck,

Will

----------

